# How often is pg detected before AF is due?



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Dear Ruth and Anyone....
Do you know how common it is that a pg test taken before AF is due is likely to be correct? I ask this as I am now day 11 of 2ww (naturally) and wondered if many people detected pg before or usually after af is due.
Sorry I am going crazy waiting!  
Thanks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Depends on the test used as they all have different sensitivities so can pick up hcg at different times, ususally before af is due. First Response is meant to pick up first at either 3 or 4 days prior to expected af.

Ruth


----------

